# Ready to purchase a new tank



## cstevens (Sep 27, 2009)

I have been doing some research about purchasing a new tank system.

I don't have a lot of space and I pretty much narrowed it down to the 24G Nano Cube Deluxe and the Oceanic BioCube (39 gallon).

I think I am leaning towards the BioCube. Does anyone have any experience with either of these tanks? Is one more quality than the other? They are similar in price and size I kind of like the look of the Nano but it might be too small.

Also what would be most fish I could fit into a 29 gallon?

btw I am going with freshwater (if it wasn't obvious).

Thanks in advance


----------



## BigandUgly (Sep 24, 2009)

As to the number of fish that you can put into a 29 gallon tank, it really depends on the type of fish you want and your level of experience.

The general rule is an inch of fish per gallon of water. This rule needs to be taking with a grain of salt. If you put a single 29 inch fish in the tank and have it live comfortably. Also, the rule needs to be scaled down for aggressive fish that create territories are fish that produce a lot of waste.

Very frequent water changes and good filtration and small fish will allow you to go a little higher than an inch per gallon, but fish should be added slowly.

I personally like big aggressive fish. I currently have a 29 gallon that only has a single 5 inch male convict. If I add anything else he'll attack it, even fish bigger than himself. He was in a 55 gallon with a 9 inch Oscar. The poor Oscar spent hours hiding in the corner. The Oscar wasn't allowed to eat or move out of about a 12 inch space. Moving the Convict to the 29 gallon probably saved the Oscars life. The Convict has lots of personality and I enjoy him a lot. 

Many other people would be bored with one fish in a tank. They like lots of small fish with lots of color. One of the great things about this hobby is you can really tailor it to your tastes. Set up the tank and get it cycled before adding anything. Until then think about the type of fish you want and research them.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Something fun for a 29g might be a puffer tank. If you wanted to stick with freshwater, dwarf puffers are fantastic. Really fun fish that do well in groups, but don't really like other species. Here's a website about them: Dwarf Puffers : Home They love to eat snails and hide in plants. They have great personalities and are so much fun to take care of.


----------



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

I got a friend who has the Bio Cube, i forget what size it is but is looks really good, i like the filtration system in it, reminds me of the Eclipse tanks. 

As far as how many fish you can put in the tank really depends on what type of fish you get. You can put alot of Neons in there, as opposed to say putting a couple Oscars in there, know what i mean? 

First figure out what type of fish you'd like.
Find out maximum growth of the fish you'd like.
Find out if the fish you'd like are territorial.
Find out if the fish will grow and eat other fish.

hope that helped answer some questions.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Please don't put "a couple oscars" in a 29gal. 1 Oscar needs at the very least 55G.


----------



## cstevens (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks a lot for the great advice.

I am finding out that a lot of thought has to go into a tank before the purchase.

@ladyonyx thanks for the puffer suggestion and that is a great resource.

@charlietuna has your friend had any issues with the biocube?

Someone from another forum was telling me to try and buy it used (craigslist, ebay) as opposed new. Is that a good idea for a newbie? I feel like I wouldn't know what to look for in case something was missing.

Thanks again.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Every thought about a nano reef tank?


I am contemplating the same purchase right now and am leaning towards the 29g cube for a reef or live rock tank. Its kinda perfect for it.


----------



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

cstevens said:


> thanks a lot for the great advice.
> 
> I am finding out that a lot of thought has to go into a tank before the purchase.
> 
> ...


my friends tank is a few months old, but no problems so far.


----------



## Ishy (Apr 14, 2009)

I have an 8 gallon BioCube and want to upgrade to a 29 gallon. I've been looking around and for what I like to have in my tank, I haven't seen anything I like more than the BioCube.
The only modification I have felt useful to do to mine is that I cut out the little plastic bars that cover the intake on the bottom right. It doesn't interfere at all with how the tank functions - but it does create a wonderful little built in dark cave that various fish and inverts seem to enjoy.


----------



## cstevens (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for all of the valuable feedback.

I made a purchase on craigslist which turned out to be a horror. 

I recently purchased the 29 gallon Oceanic Biocube from allmypetsupplies.com

I found a coupon (code:GreatCustomerService) online which helped with the purchase I believe it was 5 or 10% off.

I just received it and I will post some pics once I have it up and running.

champ.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

in your 29 gallon tank you can keep a school of 6 angels or 6 juvenile discus fish....


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

spawn said:


> in your 29 gallon tank you can keep a school of 6 angels or 6 juvenile discus fish....


ummm...or 1 angel maximum. Juve's sure, but you wouldn't want more than 1 full grown angel in a 29.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

conventional rule say that you can provide 1 adult angel or discus per 10 gallon of water...so calculation is easy....but if you keep juvenile you should provide 5 gallon per juveniles...


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't know where that rule comes from, but I don't think it's correct. 10 gal is way too small for an angel. Just as 29 is way to small for 6.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

Buy Discus Fish for Sale at AquariumFish.net, where Buying Discus is Fun.
Angelfish
Discus Fish Care Secrets: DISCUS FISH


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

spawn said:


> Buy Discus Fish for Sale at AquariumFish.net, where Buying Discus is Fun.
> Angelfish
> Discus Fish Care Secrets: DISCUS FISH


2 of those links refer to discus not angelfish, and none of them recommend 10 gal. per angel.

Here's some others.

Fish Lore- Freshwater angelfish - Recommends 20 gal minimum
Liveaquaria - Freshwater Angel Fish - Recommends 30 gal minimum. 
Freshwaterangelfish.com - Recommends 20 gal min.
aquariumfish.net - recommends 29 gal. minimum 

I'm not trying to start an argument or anything here, but keeping multiple angels in a small aquarium such as a 29 gal is just not humane, not to mention the sheer amount of water changes/maintenance that would be required to keep the water healthy for them. They also become very territorial when pairing/mating, so when you have multiple pairs of angels you really need a lot of space and hiding places that wouldn't be provided.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

consult with any discus keepers and look what he say how many gallons of water is needed for 1 adult discus fish...


----------

